# SIBO - amoxicillin and stuff.



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

I have decided to finally go out on a limb here and take my Amoxicillin that I recently got for a sinus infection that apparently wasn't an infection since it went away. My gas and mucus is just incredible once again. Probiotics did help a great deal, but the gas I get from Culturelle is unreal. My problem started about 2 months after taking Cipro 3 years ago. My bowel gas NEVER smells at all (it is completely oderless). My main symptoms now are gas and mucus. I don't get D ever since taking Culurelle.I'll let everyone know what happens. After doing more reading, I could have had SIBO all this time but can't really be sure. I'm sick and tired or being sick and tired like everyone else on here - so this is one thing I have not tried at all. I have taken Amoxicillin before and not had any bad problems from it, so I really wonder if it will do anything to reduce this oderless gas/pressure and mucus. Anyone try anything like this before? - Mark


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Mark, I really dunno. But you might wanna read Darlene's "totally hopeless" thread (in total, we got bumped off course for a wee bit there, but we do eventually get back to topic







)Here it is: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...=1&t=025219&p=3 Hope this helps.BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Mark, I really dunno. But you might wanna read Darlene's "totally hopeless" thread (in total, we got bumped off course for a wee bit there, but we do eventually get back to topic







)Here it is: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...=1&t=025219&p=3 Hope this helps.BQ


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Weatherman:I, too, have had IBS - D for a long time (26+ years). I went on a gluten free diet and that helped with the D but not with the horrible gas.Two weeks ago, I started two antibiotics (tetracycline and one other one). Within about 1 1/2 days the purtid gas stopped and it hasn't returned. I take my last pills tomorrow morning so I don't know what the long term implications are. The putrid gas was only a problem over the past several months so I'm hoping that it was due to something that the antibiotics killed off.As of this moment, I'm certainly not unhappy with the results of the antibiotics.echris


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Weatherman:I, too, have had IBS - D for a long time (26+ years). I went on a gluten free diet and that helped with the D but not with the horrible gas.Two weeks ago, I started two antibiotics (tetracycline and one other one). Within about 1 1/2 days the purtid gas stopped and it hasn't returned. I take my last pills tomorrow morning so I don't know what the long term implications are. The putrid gas was only a problem over the past several months so I'm hoping that it was due to something that the antibiotics killed off.As of this moment, I'm certainly not unhappy with the results of the antibiotics.echris


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I had read in a paper in the summer that if you secrete too much gastric acid, you produce a large amount of CO2. In addition if you produce mucous, it may interfere with the normal rapid absorption of cO2 into the blood and the CO2 expelled as flatus. Antacids and anticholinergics help.People with hypersegmentation of the small intestine, hypermotility and excess mucus leading to excess gas are helped by dimethylpolysixolane.Enzyme supplementation might also aid. All this is from a 1968 paper which was discussed in quite some detail on a thread called "Tidbits About Gas"


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I had read in a paper in the summer that if you secrete too much gastric acid, you produce a large amount of CO2. In addition if you produce mucous, it may interfere with the normal rapid absorption of cO2 into the blood and the CO2 expelled as flatus. Antacids and anticholinergics help.People with hypersegmentation of the small intestine, hypermotility and excess mucus leading to excess gas are helped by dimethylpolysixolane.Enzyme supplementation might also aid. All this is from a 1968 paper which was discussed in quite some detail on a thread called "Tidbits About Gas"


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

What is dimethpoly? Is it a drug on the market?


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

What is dimethpoly? Is it a drug on the market?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Pete- no idea what dimethylpoly.. is. I can refer you to the paper I got it from-"The Clinical Gas Syndromes: A Pathophysiologic Approach" by Ivan E Danhof. Annals ofthe New York Academy of Sciences. 1968.Hope it helps


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Pete- no idea what dimethylpoly.. is. I can refer you to the paper I got it from-"The Clinical Gas Syndromes: A Pathophysiologic Approach" by Ivan E Danhof. Annals ofthe New York Academy of Sciences. 1968.Hope it helps


----------



## mikey (Dec 3, 2000)

The AMOXICILLIN, you are taking which should have a yellow/white color. The common side effects of the drug are;DIARRHEAHEADACHENAUSEAORAL CANDIDIASISVAGINAL CANDIDIASISVOMITING;I don't think that the drug will help any of the gas, If only making it worse. The drug is usually only used for a type of infection, more a sinus infection.


----------



## mikey (Dec 3, 2000)

The AMOXICILLIN, you are taking which should have a yellow/white color. The common side effects of the drug are;DIARRHEAHEADACHENAUSEAORAL CANDIDIASISVAGINAL CANDIDIASISVOMITING;I don't think that the drug will help any of the gas, If only making it worse. The drug is usually only used for a type of infection, more a sinus infection.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

It could help your gas, I'm not sure what mikey is talking about. It might not help your gas, but gas is caused by bacteria so changing the bacterial makeup in your colon could reduce gas. You should take a probiotic like VSL at the same time, to reduce the chances of something like a C. Diff infection. I used to have lots of mucous but I eliminated this with tetracycline. It also reduced my gas but that was only temporary. Anyway, there isn't that much info to go by on this sort of thing so nobody can really tell you if it will help or not.You probably don't have SIBO and if your IBS started after antibiotics you probably have things like hypersensitivity and other changes that aren't going to be reversed using antibiotics again.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

It could help your gas, I'm not sure what mikey is talking about. It might not help your gas, but gas is caused by bacteria so changing the bacterial makeup in your colon could reduce gas. You should take a probiotic like VSL at the same time, to reduce the chances of something like a C. Diff infection. I used to have lots of mucous but I eliminated this with tetracycline. It also reduced my gas but that was only temporary. Anyway, there isn't that much info to go by on this sort of thing so nobody can really tell you if it will help or not.You probably don't have SIBO and if your IBS started after antibiotics you probably have things like hypersensitivity and other changes that aren't going to be reversed using antibiotics again.


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Mark,You might notice a temporary improvement while taking the amoxicillin. Amoxicillin almost always helps to reduce my gas. In fact, this is the only antibiotic that is easy on my stomach and helps with the IBS. Unfortunately, it is always a VERY short-lived solution. The symptoms always come back right away, so I don't recommend this treatment at all. Gas is the worst symptom for me, so I can definitely understand and sympathize with you on this. It is so debilitating that you would do almost anything to alleviate the problem, right? You are definitely not alone. Culturelle gave me a lot of gas too. Does Gas-X help you at all? I wish that I had the answer for you. Whatever you decide to do, please keep us posted. Hope you feel better soon.Darlene


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Mark,You might notice a temporary improvement while taking the amoxicillin. Amoxicillin almost always helps to reduce my gas. In fact, this is the only antibiotic that is easy on my stomach and helps with the IBS. Unfortunately, it is always a VERY short-lived solution. The symptoms always come back right away, so I don't recommend this treatment at all. Gas is the worst symptom for me, so I can definitely understand and sympathize with you on this. It is so debilitating that you would do almost anything to alleviate the problem, right? You are definitely not alone. Culturelle gave me a lot of gas too. Does Gas-X help you at all? I wish that I had the answer for you. Whatever you decide to do, please keep us posted. Hope you feel better soon.Darlene


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The problem with antibiotics is even if they kill off some of the bacteria you will be recolonized and you cannot guarentee which bacteria recolonize you (and some recolonizations like C. dif which really only gets going good when your colon is cleared out can make you very sick).YOU CAN HAVE TONS OF GAS AND NOT HAVE ANY OVERGROWTH OF BACTERIA AT ALL IN YOUR SMALL INTESTINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!The very normal bacteria in your colon even when normal are QUITE CAPABLE of making you fart 40X a day EVEN WHEN EVERYTHING IS NORMAL.Probiotics may help, BUT which brand/species will work for you most likely will VARY CONSIDERABLY, so you may need to try more than one brand to find the one that works best for you.TYPICALLY in people they are SURE have SIBO (have short bowel syndrome or other diseases that make you VERY prone to SIBO), it can cause problems with your digestion to the point where some people with this get QUITE ILL and lose TONS of weight EVEN when they EAT PLENTY so the more generally healthy you are the MORE likely I would tend to think that you have TONS of colonic bacteria fermenting things which is really quite NORMAL.One thing to look at additionally is your diet. If your diet consists of lots of starches, you will have lots of gas because that is the way it is supposed to work. GAS IS NORMAL, EVEN FAIRLY LARGE AMOUNTS OF GAS IS NORMAL. The average fart frequency is in the low double digits. Also if you consume carbonated beverages, beverages with high fructose corn syrup, fruits high in sorbitol (apples, pears, prunes, peaches, apricots or the juices of them--cooked will be better than raw), beans, cabbage family veggies, and in some people milk all these things also can contribute to the fermentable carbohydrate load going into the GI Tract.ONE thing to think about in the smelly vs non smelly issue is that you can lose some of the bacteria that make non-smelly gas (methanogens) and when those bacteria are in short supply you can get recolonized with hydrogen sulfide producing bacteria (produce gases that cause the "what crawled up in there and die" odor). Various things can cause the switch over and antibiotics may be one of these things. K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The problem with antibiotics is even if they kill off some of the bacteria you will be recolonized and you cannot guarentee which bacteria recolonize you (and some recolonizations like C. dif which really only gets going good when your colon is cleared out can make you very sick).YOU CAN HAVE TONS OF GAS AND NOT HAVE ANY OVERGROWTH OF BACTERIA AT ALL IN YOUR SMALL INTESTINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!The very normal bacteria in your colon even when normal are QUITE CAPABLE of making you fart 40X a day EVEN WHEN EVERYTHING IS NORMAL.Probiotics may help, BUT which brand/species will work for you most likely will VARY CONSIDERABLY, so you may need to try more than one brand to find the one that works best for you.TYPICALLY in people they are SURE have SIBO (have short bowel syndrome or other diseases that make you VERY prone to SIBO), it can cause problems with your digestion to the point where some people with this get QUITE ILL and lose TONS of weight EVEN when they EAT PLENTY so the more generally healthy you are the MORE likely I would tend to think that you have TONS of colonic bacteria fermenting things which is really quite NORMAL.One thing to look at additionally is your diet. If your diet consists of lots of starches, you will have lots of gas because that is the way it is supposed to work. GAS IS NORMAL, EVEN FAIRLY LARGE AMOUNTS OF GAS IS NORMAL. The average fart frequency is in the low double digits. Also if you consume carbonated beverages, beverages with high fructose corn syrup, fruits high in sorbitol (apples, pears, prunes, peaches, apricots or the juices of them--cooked will be better than raw), beans, cabbage family veggies, and in some people milk all these things also can contribute to the fermentable carbohydrate load going into the GI Tract.ONE thing to think about in the smelly vs non smelly issue is that you can lose some of the bacteria that make non-smelly gas (methanogens) and when those bacteria are in short supply you can get recolonized with hydrogen sulfide producing bacteria (produce gases that cause the "what crawled up in there and die" odor). Various things can cause the switch over and antibiotics may be one of these things. K.


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

I am on day two now after taking the Amoxicillin. My gas is all but gone (and I could actually feel it going away last night only 3 hours after taking the first pill. Today, I feel so much better, I could sing! I would be VERY suprised if I didn't have SIBO - and the reason I say this is because my problems started 3 years ago - but also two months AFTER stopping Cipro. I was avoiding yogurt, and all dairy at the time because I thought it might give me another kidney stone. I think I got some type of infection in my tract that wouldn't go away. Probiotics did help, but the increase in gas was unbearable. I don't have D or cramps anymore at all, by only problem is gas and mucus for the most part and just generally feeling crappy all the time. My bowels would hurt from the pressure it was so bad. My insides would keep me up at night making so much noise at times.Anyway, if this is what it takes to fix me, I'm doing it. I'll try anything at this point. I have two entire weeks of Amoxicillin for my sinuses and plan to finish the entire thing. I never had problems with that drug before, and have taken it many times when I was younger. This is the only thing I have NOT tried.All I can say is, so far, I FINALLY feel like a 100% normal person like the good old days. If after finishing, it comes back, I will make sure I find another doctor to give me a different antibiotic to get rid of it again. I'm not giving up on this, and it certainly seems like a bacterial type infection inside me.. That explains why it wouldn't go away once I got it, and I have never tried antibiotics to fix it. Culturelle did help get rid of the D and cramps, I'll give it that. I just couldn't get rid of everything else. I think I'm in great shape - and hope it continues!! I'll let everyone know! Has anyone here had SIBO and corrected it? There is no reason in this world why if I can get this problem just 3 years ago, and I know what caused it, that I shouldn't be able to get rid of it. Thanks for all the info! You people are great help and support!- Mark


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

I am on day two now after taking the Amoxicillin. My gas is all but gone (and I could actually feel it going away last night only 3 hours after taking the first pill. Today, I feel so much better, I could sing! I would be VERY suprised if I didn't have SIBO - and the reason I say this is because my problems started 3 years ago - but also two months AFTER stopping Cipro. I was avoiding yogurt, and all dairy at the time because I thought it might give me another kidney stone. I think I got some type of infection in my tract that wouldn't go away. Probiotics did help, but the increase in gas was unbearable. I don't have D or cramps anymore at all, by only problem is gas and mucus for the most part and just generally feeling crappy all the time. My bowels would hurt from the pressure it was so bad. My insides would keep me up at night making so much noise at times.Anyway, if this is what it takes to fix me, I'm doing it. I'll try anything at this point. I have two entire weeks of Amoxicillin for my sinuses and plan to finish the entire thing. I never had problems with that drug before, and have taken it many times when I was younger. This is the only thing I have NOT tried.All I can say is, so far, I FINALLY feel like a 100% normal person like the good old days. If after finishing, it comes back, I will make sure I find another doctor to give me a different antibiotic to get rid of it again. I'm not giving up on this, and it certainly seems like a bacterial type infection inside me.. That explains why it wouldn't go away once I got it, and I have never tried antibiotics to fix it. Culturelle did help get rid of the D and cramps, I'll give it that. I just couldn't get rid of everything else. I think I'm in great shape - and hope it continues!! I'll let everyone know! Has anyone here had SIBO and corrected it? There is no reason in this world why if I can get this problem just 3 years ago, and I know what caused it, that I shouldn't be able to get rid of it. Thanks for all the info! You people are great help and support!- Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you had SIBO you would probably *HAVE* diarrhea and weight loss, since you don't have them I would still think the problem is in the colonic flora, which is ALSO TOTALLY effected by antibiotics...it is one of the reasons antibiotics sometimes make some people seem to initiate IBS because the do stuff to the colonic flora. There are litterally ZILLIONS of bacteria in your colon. MAny of these species produce COPIOUS amounts of gas from fermentable carbohydrates.If Culturelle gives you increased gas try VSL3 which Pete has talked about he has the same type of problem and from what he says that gives him a MUCH longer term solution that taking 2 weeks of antibiotic every couple of months. YOU WILL BE RECOLONIZED EVERY SINGLE TIME YOU STOP TAKING THE ANTIBIOTICS.EVENTUALLY you may make the bacteria you do not want in your colon resistant to antibiotics and then your up a creek without a paddle.If you muck up the colonic bacteria badly enough you will eventually set yourself up for a C Dif infection. One of the reasons many people who were taking Cipro for Anthrax exposure which is a 60 day treatment stopped early was because continual antibiotic therapy eventually mucks things up badly enough that continuing medication is very bothersomeK.PS VERY IMPORTANT... Since you are taking the antibiotics for a verified infection TAKE THE WHOLE PRESCRIPTION. That helps to make sure you get rid of the bugs in your nose without setting up a worse situation.You may find it hard to find doctors who will prescribe antibiotics for no verified infection as the tendancy these days is to limit the use of antibiotics so we can kill off the fatal bugs that are just about resistant to everything in the arsenal now.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you had SIBO you would probably *HAVE* diarrhea and weight loss, since you don't have them I would still think the problem is in the colonic flora, which is ALSO TOTALLY effected by antibiotics...it is one of the reasons antibiotics sometimes make some people seem to initiate IBS because the do stuff to the colonic flora. There are litterally ZILLIONS of bacteria in your colon. MAny of these species produce COPIOUS amounts of gas from fermentable carbohydrates.If Culturelle gives you increased gas try VSL3 which Pete has talked about he has the same type of problem and from what he says that gives him a MUCH longer term solution that taking 2 weeks of antibiotic every couple of months. YOU WILL BE RECOLONIZED EVERY SINGLE TIME YOU STOP TAKING THE ANTIBIOTICS.EVENTUALLY you may make the bacteria you do not want in your colon resistant to antibiotics and then your up a creek without a paddle.If you muck up the colonic bacteria badly enough you will eventually set yourself up for a C Dif infection. One of the reasons many people who were taking Cipro for Anthrax exposure which is a 60 day treatment stopped early was because continual antibiotic therapy eventually mucks things up badly enough that continuing medication is very bothersomeK.PS VERY IMPORTANT... Since you are taking the antibiotics for a verified infection TAKE THE WHOLE PRESCRIPTION. That helps to make sure you get rid of the bugs in your nose without setting up a worse situation.You may find it hard to find doctors who will prescribe antibiotics for no verified infection as the tendancy these days is to limit the use of antibiotics so we can kill off the fatal bugs that are just about resistant to everything in the arsenal now.


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

Once I am finished with my Amoxicillin, and things get re-colonized, wouldn't there be a chance that it would be the proper combination and there would be no need for further use of anything?As quickly as this started, I still think it can be stopped just as quickly. It litterly started about 1-2 months after dealing with Cipro, morphine, potasium, codine, and other pain killers I was on when I had my kidney stone. I was also very C after all those pain killers, and had NO noise in my gut back then. I had taken stuff to make me go, and little did I know, that seemed to make things worse. I did have D spells for at least a year where I had D once or twice a week! Lately, after Culturelle, I have no D or cramps at least. Just gas a mucus, which at times is worse than D. I am just optimistic that killing this with antibiotics will make it go away at least for a good long time (sort of like treating a sinus infection). Yes, they can come back, but not that often.


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

Once I am finished with my Amoxicillin, and things get re-colonized, wouldn't there be a chance that it would be the proper combination and there would be no need for further use of anything?As quickly as this started, I still think it can be stopped just as quickly. It litterly started about 1-2 months after dealing with Cipro, morphine, potasium, codine, and other pain killers I was on when I had my kidney stone. I was also very C after all those pain killers, and had NO noise in my gut back then. I had taken stuff to make me go, and little did I know, that seemed to make things worse. I did have D spells for at least a year where I had D once or twice a week! Lately, after Culturelle, I have no D or cramps at least. Just gas a mucus, which at times is worse than D. I am just optimistic that killing this with antibiotics will make it go away at least for a good long time (sort of like treating a sinus infection). Yes, they can come back, but not that often.


----------



## sstorm7 (Nov 15, 2000)

It seems like most people who take antibiotics for gas report that the gas comes back after some time, suggesting that they've been re-colonized with the same bacteria they just finished killing off. But why would this be? It makes sense that you'd be re-colonized with something, but why always the bad stuff? Is it that the bad bacteria isn't completely killed off, and takes hold again? Kmottus: I know you've had a lot of good experiences with Probiotica, but it hasn't worked for me, and neither has acidophilus. What are the chances that another form of probiotics would work? I'm thinking of trying VSL3 and culturelle; could this be an individual thing where I just have to find the one that's right for me?Susan


----------



## sstorm7 (Nov 15, 2000)

It seems like most people who take antibiotics for gas report that the gas comes back after some time, suggesting that they've been re-colonized with the same bacteria they just finished killing off. But why would this be? It makes sense that you'd be re-colonized with something, but why always the bad stuff? Is it that the bad bacteria isn't completely killed off, and takes hold again? Kmottus: I know you've had a lot of good experiences with Probiotica, but it hasn't worked for me, and neither has acidophilus. What are the chances that another form of probiotics would work? I'm thinking of trying VSL3 and culturelle; could this be an individual thing where I just have to find the one that's right for me?Susan


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

I have tried acidophilus, Probiotica, and Culturelle. Probiotica was good, but didn't totally fix things. Acidophilus didn't do much of anything, and Culturelle worked the most to get rid of the cramps and D. I never had that if I had recently taken Culturelle. The problem with that, was the incredible gas and mucus.I just had my first BM since starting on the Amoxicillin, didn't have to strain, was a good amount, large, but wasn't formed totally perfect. It was a bit on the moist side - but really wasn't bad. It is the most I have gone in along time. Before, it would just be a tiny bit along with loads of gas and mucus. It didn't burn, no ache, no pain, no bad feeling though. I'm fairly sure it was from my cereal that I ate 3 days ago. There was a bit of mucus on some of the stools, but not that much. I still feel so incredible, it is unreal. NO dizzyness, NO braindead feeling, no aching, no sick in my stomach, no massive gas, no cramps, just feel normal (from what I remember that to be).Maybe it is wishful thinking, but I really don't see how this could all just start back up again after stopping the Amoxicillin. Sure, I might have some gas, but I don't see how it could be near what I had before (especially with the Culturelle). I also don't want the cramps and D to start back up again, but we shall see. I have tried just about EVERYTHING except this. Never had any type of antibiotic in the 3 years since I have had this. I will tell you this. I feel WELL, and GREAT! Like I am healing inside.. - Mark


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

I have tried acidophilus, Probiotica, and Culturelle. Probiotica was good, but didn't totally fix things. Acidophilus didn't do much of anything, and Culturelle worked the most to get rid of the cramps and D. I never had that if I had recently taken Culturelle. The problem with that, was the incredible gas and mucus.I just had my first BM since starting on the Amoxicillin, didn't have to strain, was a good amount, large, but wasn't formed totally perfect. It was a bit on the moist side - but really wasn't bad. It is the most I have gone in along time. Before, it would just be a tiny bit along with loads of gas and mucus. It didn't burn, no ache, no pain, no bad feeling though. I'm fairly sure it was from my cereal that I ate 3 days ago. There was a bit of mucus on some of the stools, but not that much. I still feel so incredible, it is unreal. NO dizzyness, NO braindead feeling, no aching, no sick in my stomach, no massive gas, no cramps, just feel normal (from what I remember that to be).Maybe it is wishful thinking, but I really don't see how this could all just start back up again after stopping the Amoxicillin. Sure, I might have some gas, but I don't see how it could be near what I had before (especially with the Culturelle). I also don't want the cramps and D to start back up again, but we shall see. I have tried just about EVERYTHING except this. Never had any type of antibiotic in the 3 years since I have had this. I will tell you this. I feel WELL, and GREAT! Like I am healing inside.. - Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Based on what the people doing the research in SIBO treating people with antibiotics seem to find is that after a couple of weeks/months the problem comes back in the majority of patients. They expect to treat people several times a year, and do some every single day type of treatments with low doses of erthromycin (it makes things move faster throught the GI tract which theoretically keeps the SIBO at bay for longer) so thye only have to treat people once or twice a year.They are NOT looking at this as a 1 time treatment and the person is cured, but something chronic that requires retreatment.If your lucky you might get recolonized by the right bugs, but that doesn't seem to happen for most people. Taking probiotics after the antibiotics may help, and some people (like Pete who was on antibiotics on and off for several cycles over the course of the last year or so) seem to find that works for them.There may be some individual variation as to which probiotic formulation works for any given person and I think that what particular biological mix you already have make make a difference. NONE of the EVER did DIDDLY SQUAT for me (fart frequencies generally in the 25-40 a day, sometimes more when it was bad) until I tried Probiotica.If any particular formula INCREASES your gas then it HAS TO BE the response of other bacteria in your gut to the invader. Probiotic species BY DEFINITION do not produce gas from the fermentation of carbohydrates.I'm not clear on what level of gas relief you consider sufficient. Normal fart frequencies are in the low double digits and if you are going for no farting at all or less than 5 farts a day you are likely to be on a wild goose chase as that condition isn't really seen in people.One of the problems is that people without IBS hide their farting and often people with IBS don't have that ability (the hold it and die of pain vs just fart thing gets most of us)and so we think NO ONE else farts as much as we do even when the fart frequencies are completely normal.People with IBS may have problems with normal amounts of gas and trying to become clinically subnormal, while a nice dream, is not very likely.K.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Based on what the people doing the research in SIBO treating people with antibiotics seem to find is that after a couple of weeks/months the problem comes back in the majority of patients. They expect to treat people several times a year, and do some every single day type of treatments with low doses of erthromycin (it makes things move faster throught the GI tract which theoretically keeps the SIBO at bay for longer) so thye only have to treat people once or twice a year.They are NOT looking at this as a 1 time treatment and the person is cured, but something chronic that requires retreatment.If your lucky you might get recolonized by the right bugs, but that doesn't seem to happen for most people. Taking probiotics after the antibiotics may help, and some people (like Pete who was on antibiotics on and off for several cycles over the course of the last year or so) seem to find that works for them.There may be some individual variation as to which probiotic formulation works for any given person and I think that what particular biological mix you already have make make a difference. NONE of the EVER did DIDDLY SQUAT for me (fart frequencies generally in the 25-40 a day, sometimes more when it was bad) until I tried Probiotica.If any particular formula INCREASES your gas then it HAS TO BE the response of other bacteria in your gut to the invader. Probiotic species BY DEFINITION do not produce gas from the fermentation of carbohydrates.I'm not clear on what level of gas relief you consider sufficient. Normal fart frequencies are in the low double digits and if you are going for no farting at all or less than 5 farts a day you are likely to be on a wild goose chase as that condition isn't really seen in people.One of the problems is that people without IBS hide their farting and often people with IBS don't have that ability (the hold it and die of pain vs just fart thing gets most of us)and so we think NO ONE else farts as much as we do even when the fart frequencies are completely normal.People with IBS may have problems with normal amounts of gas and trying to become clinically subnormal, while a nice dream, is not very likely.K.K.


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

If this is true, Culturelle was attacking something in my gut, because it set off a HUGE (and I mean HUGE) amount of gas. Not just farting, but the bloating that causes loads of noise, and aching/pain up and down each side of your back, and to the point of making you feel like you are going to vomit and get dizzy.I would pass so much explosive gas on the toilet over and over again, it was unreal. Sometimes when that happened, clumps of mucus would come out.My gas has dimished like CRAZY since taking the Amoxicillin. I even ate bean soup for dinner!! That was after McDonalds for lunch.I'm feeling mighty good now, and it happened so fast.. - Mark


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

If this is true, Culturelle was attacking something in my gut, because it set off a HUGE (and I mean HUGE) amount of gas. Not just farting, but the bloating that causes loads of noise, and aching/pain up and down each side of your back, and to the point of making you feel like you are going to vomit and get dizzy.I would pass so much explosive gas on the toilet over and over again, it was unreal. Sometimes when that happened, clumps of mucus would come out.My gas has dimished like CRAZY since taking the Amoxicillin. I even ate bean soup for dinner!! That was after McDonalds for lunch.I'm feeling mighty good now, and it happened so fast.. - Mark


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Mark good luck with taking the Amoxicillin, Glad you found help. Keep us posted on how it goes.K I would be thrilled if I could cut the gas down to 5 times an hour.







Is Probiotica a brand name of a probiotic??.I have used every probiotic from the Health Food store and 10 boxes of Culturelle and didn't find them of any help with the gas. Altho I think some of it helped my C problem some.sick of farting.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Mark good luck with taking the Amoxicillin, Glad you found help. Keep us posted on how it goes.K I would be thrilled if I could cut the gas down to 5 times an hour.







Is Probiotica a brand name of a probiotic??.I have used every probiotic from the Health Food store and 10 boxes of Culturelle and didn't find them of any help with the gas. Altho I think some of it helped my C problem some.sick of farting.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:dimethylpolysixolane.


Ha ha, a fancy word for Phazyme









> quoteeople with hypersegmentation of the small intestine, hypermotility


I don't think many people have been recorded to have this problem, even 30 years after that paper has been published.


> quote:hat they've been re-colonized with the same bacteria they just finished killing off. But why would this be?


The bacteria are not entirely killed. You keep eating food and food is teeming with these bacteria.


> quote:HUGE (and I mean HUGE) amount of gas.


How huge is huge? How often is it?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:dimethylpolysixolane.


Ha ha, a fancy word for Phazyme









> quoteeople with hypersegmentation of the small intestine, hypermotility


I don't think many people have been recorded to have this problem, even 30 years after that paper has been published.


> quote:hat they've been re-colonized with the same bacteria they just finished killing off. But why would this be?


The bacteria are not entirely killed. You keep eating food and food is teeming with these bacteria.


> quote:HUGE (and I mean HUGE) amount of gas.


How huge is huge? How often is it?


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

Weatherman, my IBS started after taking antibiotics just like yours. Also, my IBS seemed cured after I took tetracycline years later. Unfortunately, it was very temporary. It is WAY TOO EARLY to be making the conclusions you're making. If a month or two from now, you feel as good as you do now, then that's really something, but I doubt that's going to happen. I would guess you're probably experiencing a combination of placebo/wishful thinking, along with real improvement of gas symptoms. I think that's what happened with me also. I do think antibiotics can help with mucous, because they helped me. I'm not sure how, but I guess it has something to do with they way antibiotics also help colitis in some cases. On a positive note, the mucous reduction has been long term in my case.Kmottus, now that VSL#3 is available to the public, I really don't think any probiotic could work better for a person at this point. While certian combinations will help some people more than others, when you have as many strains at such high numbers as are found in VSL, I don't think anything will be better. In terms of numbers of bacteria, you're getting the equivalent of 20 culturelle capsules in each VSL dose. I think with probiotics the amount delivered is more important than the strain since you're trying to populate the colon (although I'm not saying the strain(s) used aren't important).


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

Weatherman, my IBS started after taking antibiotics just like yours. Also, my IBS seemed cured after I took tetracycline years later. Unfortunately, it was very temporary. It is WAY TOO EARLY to be making the conclusions you're making. If a month or two from now, you feel as good as you do now, then that's really something, but I doubt that's going to happen. I would guess you're probably experiencing a combination of placebo/wishful thinking, along with real improvement of gas symptoms. I think that's what happened with me also. I do think antibiotics can help with mucous, because they helped me. I'm not sure how, but I guess it has something to do with they way antibiotics also help colitis in some cases. On a positive note, the mucous reduction has been long term in my case.Kmottus, now that VSL#3 is available to the public, I really don't think any probiotic could work better for a person at this point. While certian combinations will help some people more than others, when you have as many strains at such high numbers as are found in VSL, I don't think anything will be better. In terms of numbers of bacteria, you're getting the equivalent of 20 culturelle capsules in each VSL dose. I think with probiotics the amount delivered is more important than the strain since you're trying to populate the colon (although I'm not saying the strain(s) used aren't important).


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Probiotica is a particular brand that is marketed by the company that makes Immodium, in most places it has been on the shelves near the Imodium rather than over with the dietary supplements which is where you usually find acidophilus.I'm not sure if dose delievered or strain delivered is going to the the main feature. VSL3 has a number of different strains.The problem is individual colonic ecologies vary widely and it is hard to predict (and as far as I know even if you did actually know what your particular flora was) how any ecological system will react to a new species invading.Kinda like when they released Kudzu (or insert any other plant or animal introduction) into the South. It takes over and mucks seriously with the plants already growing there.Some species when introduced will not thrive, some will over-run everything or cause disturbances in the balance that is there.In some digestive ecologies you can get massive amounts of gas when you switch the animal over from one food stuff to another which causes a change over in the predominate bacterial species in the rumen (this is in cows). At U of Ill. when I was there a friend of mine was working in the lab doing the work and they had a portal in the side of the cow so they could pull samples from the rumen and see what happened with different feeding strategies. Luckily the plug acted as a pressure relief valve because every so often one would blow off (and make a huge mess in the stall) and there was some concern the cow could have been injured if the pressure wasn't relieved (I think many of us can relate to that







)With PB8 and VSL3 you get a mix of many different species so it is a bit more shotgun than something like Probiotica or Culturelle which contain only a particular strain of probiotic bacteria.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Probiotica is a particular brand that is marketed by the company that makes Immodium, in most places it has been on the shelves near the Imodium rather than over with the dietary supplements which is where you usually find acidophilus.I'm not sure if dose delievered or strain delivered is going to the the main feature. VSL3 has a number of different strains.The problem is individual colonic ecologies vary widely and it is hard to predict (and as far as I know even if you did actually know what your particular flora was) how any ecological system will react to a new species invading.Kinda like when they released Kudzu (or insert any other plant or animal introduction) into the South. It takes over and mucks seriously with the plants already growing there.Some species when introduced will not thrive, some will over-run everything or cause disturbances in the balance that is there.In some digestive ecologies you can get massive amounts of gas when you switch the animal over from one food stuff to another which causes a change over in the predominate bacterial species in the rumen (this is in cows). At U of Ill. when I was there a friend of mine was working in the lab doing the work and they had a portal in the side of the cow so they could pull samples from the rumen and see what happened with different feeding strategies. Luckily the plug acted as a pressure relief valve because every so often one would blow off (and make a huge mess in the stall) and there was some concern the cow could have been injured if the pressure wasn't relieved (I think many of us can relate to that







)With PB8 and VSL3 you get a mix of many different species so it is a bit more shotgun than something like Probiotica or Culturelle which contain only a particular strain of probiotic bacteria.K.


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

Ok, I am now on day #3 of 850mg of Amoxicillin twice a day. I just went again today, and it was a perfect amount, perfect form, no mucus, not much gas, no cramps, and I'm feeling PERFECT still!I have not had a non-mucus BM in months, let alone the massive reduction in gas. I have yet to take anything with this type of results this fast. My question is this: Why is IBS any different than a sinus infection? Both involve bad bacteria in one form or another, and both won't go away without Antibiotics. Both also effect the mucus membranes in your body. I think of it as a bad cold in your bowels in a way. I'll keep everyone informed as to how things go. - Mark


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

Ok, I am now on day #3 of 850mg of Amoxicillin twice a day. I just went again today, and it was a perfect amount, perfect form, no mucus, not much gas, no cramps, and I'm feeling PERFECT still!I have not had a non-mucus BM in months, let alone the massive reduction in gas. I have yet to take anything with this type of results this fast. My question is this: Why is IBS any different than a sinus infection? Both involve bad bacteria in one form or another, and both won't go away without Antibiotics. Both also effect the mucus membranes in your body. I think of it as a bad cold in your bowels in a way. I'll keep everyone informed as to how things go. - Mark


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

Don't know if its of any help, but tested positive for sibo and doctor prescribed both amoxicillin and metronidazole (flagyl) together for 7 days. Dr. was very honest and said would come back. Lasted 3-4 months. Read one opinion suggested combining antibiotics followed by low-carb diet, enzymes, probiotics, good vitamin for several months. Diet was supposedly crucial in giving probiotics a decent chance to outpace sibo regrowth?(Have been using Natren acidolphilus, bifidobacterium, digestalac plus allergy research's sacchromyces boulardi just to post another option.Best wishes for a full recovery!!


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

Don't know if its of any help, but tested positive for sibo and doctor prescribed both amoxicillin and metronidazole (flagyl) together for 7 days. Dr. was very honest and said would come back. Lasted 3-4 months. Read one opinion suggested combining antibiotics followed by low-carb diet, enzymes, probiotics, good vitamin for several months. Diet was supposedly crucial in giving probiotics a decent chance to outpace sibo regrowth?(Have been using Natren acidolphilus, bifidobacterium, digestalac plus allergy research's sacchromyces boulardi just to post another option.Best wishes for a full recovery!!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Why is IBS any different than a sinus infection? Both involve bad bacteria in one for


IBS is *not* an infection and is generally believed not to involve bacteria.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Why is IBS any different than a sinus infection? Both involve bad bacteria in one for


IBS is *not* an infection and is generally believed not to involve bacteria.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is why I am concerned with people using antibiotics when they don't have the information or know enough about them and what to really using them for.IBS is considered a functional disorder.I wonder if for example the BO study press didn't do more harm then good to the general IBS population. http://www.healthsci.tufts.edu/apua/Patients/How2Take.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is why I am concerned with people using antibiotics when they don't have the information or know enough about them and what to really using them for.IBS is considered a functional disorder.I wonder if for example the BO study press didn't do more harm then good to the general IBS population. http://www.healthsci.tufts.edu/apua/Patients/How2Take.html


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

IBS can also be a very general term. Maybe I don't have IBS? As far as my history goes with this problem, it started about one month after being in the hospital with a kidney stone. At the time, I was very consipated due to the heavy narcotics that I was taking in the hospital for pain + Cipro for infection. Who is to say that I might have contracted a bowel infection after being in the hospital? There is only one way to get rid of that type of problem, and that is antibiotics. I have taken Amoxicillin MANY times through my life for sinus infections, and never had any problems. I never had any bowel problem ever in my life until after getting out of the hospital for the kidney stone. There is no question something happened then to screw me up - and it wouldn't go away.I am on day 4 of Amoxicillin, and I'm telling you, IT WORKS for me. I could no longer stand the gas/mucus, sick in my stomach feeling, dizzy, etc. I am doing what works for me, and this working 100% for me. Doctors have been NO help. I'm eating normal again, even milk with cereal, and anything I want. No problems at all. Even if it does come back at a later date, I have something to work with now. There is no clear cut answer for IBS since everyone has different issues related to it. I would probably say bacterial floa has ALOT to do with the problem is the majority of people, one way or the other. I was at the end of my rope with this problem, and ready to try anything to feel better no matter what it was. I'll keep everyone updated as to my findings and if this continues to help me. - Mark


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

IBS can also be a very general term. Maybe I don't have IBS? As far as my history goes with this problem, it started about one month after being in the hospital with a kidney stone. At the time, I was very consipated due to the heavy narcotics that I was taking in the hospital for pain + Cipro for infection. Who is to say that I might have contracted a bowel infection after being in the hospital? There is only one way to get rid of that type of problem, and that is antibiotics. I have taken Amoxicillin MANY times through my life for sinus infections, and never had any problems. I never had any bowel problem ever in my life until after getting out of the hospital for the kidney stone. There is no question something happened then to screw me up - and it wouldn't go away.I am on day 4 of Amoxicillin, and I'm telling you, IT WORKS for me. I could no longer stand the gas/mucus, sick in my stomach feeling, dizzy, etc. I am doing what works for me, and this working 100% for me. Doctors have been NO help. I'm eating normal again, even milk with cereal, and anything I want. No problems at all. Even if it does come back at a later date, I have something to work with now. There is no clear cut answer for IBS since everyone has different issues related to it. I would probably say bacterial floa has ALOT to do with the problem is the majority of people, one way or the other. I was at the end of my rope with this problem, and ready to try anything to feel better no matter what it was. I'll keep everyone updated as to my findings and if this continues to help me. - Mark


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Mark:I know how you feel. I lost more than 5 pounds (and I was skinny to begin with) and had absolutely putrid gas in the evenings (even disgusted the dogs!), along with really loud gut noises/rumblings.After a couple of days on tetracycline 250mg orally four times per day and metronidazole 250mg three times per day (from my GI doc), the gas and rumblings stopped completely. I've gained back about 2 pounds. I finished the antibiotics on Thursday so it's only been two days since I stopped them.Somebody will undoubtedly tell me that it's all coming back but I had never had the putrid gas and the gut rumblings before, and now they are gone.Don't just make fun of the couple of good days that Mark has had or that I have had. Even if it's only temporary, it does give me a little hope. I've actually watched TV with my wife and with my grown kids and we played Monopoly without me having to excuse myself at least a couple of times.It's a lot better than not feeling better!


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Mark:I know how you feel. I lost more than 5 pounds (and I was skinny to begin with) and had absolutely putrid gas in the evenings (even disgusted the dogs!), along with really loud gut noises/rumblings.After a couple of days on tetracycline 250mg orally four times per day and metronidazole 250mg three times per day (from my GI doc), the gas and rumblings stopped completely. I've gained back about 2 pounds. I finished the antibiotics on Thursday so it's only been two days since I stopped them.Somebody will undoubtedly tell me that it's all coming back but I had never had the putrid gas and the gut rumblings before, and now they are gone.Don't just make fun of the couple of good days that Mark has had or that I have had. Even if it's only temporary, it does give me a little hope. I've actually watched TV with my wife and with my grown kids and we played Monopoly without me having to excuse myself at least a couple of times.It's a lot better than not feeling better!


----------



## sstorm7 (Nov 15, 2000)

Since we don't know what IBS really is, I don't think it's safe to say that it's not an infection. Just because we haven't been able to identify the bacteria that (possibly) causes IBS doesn't mean it's not there. I agree that taking antibiotics randomly isn't the best idea, but I also think that IBS is very closely linked to bacteria. Think about how many of us can trace the onset of IBS to food poisoning (bacteria) or antibiotics (killing off the good bacteria and letting the bad take hold). The fact that so many are helped (temporarily) by antibiotics or probiotics further indicates that bacteria plays a big role. It's my hope that someday someone will identify (or invent) an antibiotic that will specifically kill off IBS bacteria.


----------



## sstorm7 (Nov 15, 2000)

Since we don't know what IBS really is, I don't think it's safe to say that it's not an infection. Just because we haven't been able to identify the bacteria that (possibly) causes IBS doesn't mean it's not there. I agree that taking antibiotics randomly isn't the best idea, but I also think that IBS is very closely linked to bacteria. Think about how many of us can trace the onset of IBS to food poisoning (bacteria) or antibiotics (killing off the good bacteria and letting the bad take hold). The fact that so many are helped (temporarily) by antibiotics or probiotics further indicates that bacteria plays a big role. It's my hope that someday someone will identify (or invent) an antibiotic that will specifically kill off IBS bacteria.


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Mark (Weatherman),I sincerely hope that the amoxicillin will cure you. I have taken amoxicillin with success a few times, but I was taking 250 mg. 3x a day. I didn't know that they made amoxicillin in 850 mg. So you are taking 1,700 mg. total each day? I definitely agree that this is a bacterial problem, but let's hope that you kill ALL of the bacteria. After the amoxicillin is gone, you might want to check back with your doctor and tell him about it. My doctor tried to put me on a maintenance dose of amox. (like one a day) to keep the bacteria from coming back. This worked for a while, but then I developed the signs of a c.diff. infection. Keep in mind that everybody is different. My sister-in-law took an antibiotic four years ago and her problem never came back. Please keep us posted. Good wishes are being sent your way!!Darlene


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Mark (Weatherman),I sincerely hope that the amoxicillin will cure you. I have taken amoxicillin with success a few times, but I was taking 250 mg. 3x a day. I didn't know that they made amoxicillin in 850 mg. So you are taking 1,700 mg. total each day? I definitely agree that this is a bacterial problem, but let's hope that you kill ALL of the bacteria. After the amoxicillin is gone, you might want to check back with your doctor and tell him about it. My doctor tried to put me on a maintenance dose of amox. (like one a day) to keep the bacteria from coming back. This worked for a while, but then I developed the signs of a c.diff. infection. Keep in mind that everybody is different. My sister-in-law took an antibiotic four years ago and her problem never came back. Please keep us posted. Good wishes are being sent your way!!Darlene


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

I just looked on the bottle, and it is 875mg of Amoxicillin, and I take it twice a day. One in the AM and one in the PM. I am still doing just plain awesome. I ate a huge hamburger last night, had a few beers, etc. No problems at all. My gas is minimal (normal), and I don't have any cramps, D, or anything. My last BM was completely normal. I do have a doctors appointment this month and will tell them all this information, and if I must, I will continue to take different things until I kill all of it. I forgot how good it is to feel good!- Mark


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

I just looked on the bottle, and it is 875mg of Amoxicillin, and I take it twice a day. One in the AM and one in the PM. I am still doing just plain awesome. I ate a huge hamburger last night, had a few beers, etc. No problems at all. My gas is minimal (normal), and I don't have any cramps, D, or anything. My last BM was completely normal. I do have a doctors appointment this month and will tell them all this information, and if I must, I will continue to take different things until I kill all of it. I forgot how good it is to feel good!- Mark


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:IBS can also be a very general term.


No, it's a resonably specific term. The criteria for having IBS are as follows:At least 12 weeks or more, which need not be consecutive, in the preceding 12 months of abdominal discomfort or pain that has two out of three features: 1) Relieved with defecation; and/or 2) Onset associated with a change in frequency of stool; and/or 3) Onset associated with a change in form (appearance) of stool. Other symptoms that are not essential but support the diagnosis of IBS: ï¿½ Abnormal stool frequency (greater than 3 bowel movements/day or less than 3 bowel movements/week); ï¿½ Abnormal stool form (lumpy/hard or loose/watery stool); ï¿½ Abnormal stool passage (straining, urgency, or feeling of incomplete evacuation); ï¿½ Passage of mucus; ï¿½ Bloating or feeling of abdominal distension.(You will notice that gas is not even on the list.)


> quote:I don't think it's safe to say that it's not an infection


It's reasonably safe to say this. Before we can make a claim like that evidence is required, so far there is none.


> quote:Think about how many of us can trace the onset of IBS to food poisoning (bacteria) or antibiotics (killing off the good bacteria and letting the bad take hold)


Antibiotics can apparently alter the gut flora, but it's not necessarily clear that will specifically result in IBS. So far there are no published reports of IBS itself being linked to antibiotics. A few studies have looked at a possible conection between gastroenteritis (not necessarily bacterial) and IBS and found there may be a connection, the connection being that gastroenteritis serves as a trigger (in other words, the circumstances to make IBS happen were already.)


> quote:My gas is minimal (normal)


How do you know?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:IBS can also be a very general term.


No, it's a resonably specific term. The criteria for having IBS are as follows:At least 12 weeks or more, which need not be consecutive, in the preceding 12 months of abdominal discomfort or pain that has two out of three features: 1) Relieved with defecation; and/or 2) Onset associated with a change in frequency of stool; and/or 3) Onset associated with a change in form (appearance) of stool. Other symptoms that are not essential but support the diagnosis of IBS: ï¿½ Abnormal stool frequency (greater than 3 bowel movements/day or less than 3 bowel movements/week); ï¿½ Abnormal stool form (lumpy/hard or loose/watery stool); ï¿½ Abnormal stool passage (straining, urgency, or feeling of incomplete evacuation); ï¿½ Passage of mucus; ï¿½ Bloating or feeling of abdominal distension.(You will notice that gas is not even on the list.)


> quote:I don't think it's safe to say that it's not an infection


It's reasonably safe to say this. Before we can make a claim like that evidence is required, so far there is none.


> quote:Think about how many of us can trace the onset of IBS to food poisoning (bacteria) or antibiotics (killing off the good bacteria and letting the bad take hold)


Antibiotics can apparently alter the gut flora, but it's not necessarily clear that will specifically result in IBS. So far there are no published reports of IBS itself being linked to antibiotics. A few studies have looked at a possible conection between gastroenteritis (not necessarily bacterial) and IBS and found there may be a connection, the connection being that gastroenteritis serves as a trigger (in other words, the circumstances to make IBS happen were already.)


> quote:My gas is minimal (normal)


How do you know?


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

I agree. I have taken Antibiotics MANY times in my life for sinus infections and other things like that, and NEVER had a problem. All I know is, I got this problem 1-2 months AFTER being in the hospital getting treated for a kidney stone. While in the hospital, I had MANY narcotics, and Cipro, plus a high dosage of Potasium. I had demeral (sp?), morphine, plus I had already taken a few Percisets before I even went to the hospital. I was VERY constipated after getting out of the hospital probably from all the drugs. I had taken stuff to make me go at the time, and then had problems ever since. That was 3 years ago. Amoxicillin so far is getting my life back to normal. Not sure what to make of it other than this has worked great so far. I had a BM today, which was the second in a row that was PERFECT. No mucus, no abnormal formation, just fine. I also thought that antibiotics caused my problem, and they might have (the Cipro), but they also seem to fix the problem. I can't compare how I feel now compared to one week ago. It is just unreal!- Mark


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

I agree. I have taken Antibiotics MANY times in my life for sinus infections and other things like that, and NEVER had a problem. All I know is, I got this problem 1-2 months AFTER being in the hospital getting treated for a kidney stone. While in the hospital, I had MANY narcotics, and Cipro, plus a high dosage of Potasium. I had demeral (sp?), morphine, plus I had already taken a few Percisets before I even went to the hospital. I was VERY constipated after getting out of the hospital probably from all the drugs. I had taken stuff to make me go at the time, and then had problems ever since. That was 3 years ago. Amoxicillin so far is getting my life back to normal. Not sure what to make of it other than this has worked great so far. I had a BM today, which was the second in a row that was PERFECT. No mucus, no abnormal formation, just fine. I also thought that antibiotics caused my problem, and they might have (the Cipro), but they also seem to fix the problem. I can't compare how I feel now compared to one week ago. It is just unreal!- Mark


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I'm glad you're feeling better, and I do hope the trend continues.







As a person who gets significant side-effects from antibiotics in general (so much that I can continue to feel lousy in different ways for months), I am very apprehensive about them. But, of course, they can have their place. I also know that antibiotics will probably not help the typical case of textbook IBS, as it is considered a functional disorder.That said, I will also say that some folks here (including myself) do not necessarily fall into the category of textbook IBS. Again, while I remain cautious about the use of antibiotics, I will say that my bowel problems improved significantly last February after I went through a partial treatment for H. Pylori; amoxicillin was included in the regimen. My doctor was a bit surprised but not totally. (My face also cleared up dramatically.)P.S. Though I continue to have stomach problems (often triggered by antibiotics!), my bowel activity has remained 90-95% normal. However, my face has started breaking out again!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I'm glad you're feeling better, and I do hope the trend continues.







As a person who gets significant side-effects from antibiotics in general (so much that I can continue to feel lousy in different ways for months), I am very apprehensive about them. But, of course, they can have their place. I also know that antibiotics will probably not help the typical case of textbook IBS, as it is considered a functional disorder.That said, I will also say that some folks here (including myself) do not necessarily fall into the category of textbook IBS. Again, while I remain cautious about the use of antibiotics, I will say that my bowel problems improved significantly last February after I went through a partial treatment for H. Pylori; amoxicillin was included in the regimen. My doctor was a bit surprised but not totally. (My face also cleared up dramatically.)P.S. Though I continue to have stomach problems (often triggered by antibiotics!), my bowel activity has remained 90-95% normal. However, my face has started breaking out again!


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

Amoxicillin has helped me more than anything I have EVER taken. I am having PERFECT BMs, just regular gas now (nothing excessive), and feel PERFECT! All my symptoms are completely gone, 100%. I still have 10 more days to finish them. If it comes back - I know what I can do now to get rid of it again, however I am optimisic that it will kill off all the junk and it won't return. - Mark


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

Amoxicillin has helped me more than anything I have EVER taken. I am having PERFECT BMs, just regular gas now (nothing excessive), and feel PERFECT! All my symptoms are completely gone, 100%. I still have 10 more days to finish them. If it comes back - I know what I can do now to get rid of it again, however I am optimisic that it will kill off all the junk and it won't return. - Mark


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: just regular gas now (nothing excessive)


what's regular gas? what's excessive?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: just regular gas now (nothing excessive)


what's regular gas? what's excessive?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIIBS SyllabusAcccurate info On IBS and what it is. http://www.annenberg.net/TEN12/ibs_syllabus.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIIBS SyllabusAcccurate info On IBS and what it is. http://www.annenberg.net/TEN12/ibs_syllabus.html


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I know how frustrating it is suffering from IBS and feeling like the medical profession has let you down in some way by telling you to get on and live with it until they find the answers.However, it is of great concern that people are self-diagnosing and self-treating without the support of a registered medical practitioner.SIBO as I understand is treated with a very specific course of medication and follow up treatments to ensure that only the right bacteria is being re-introduced back into the digestive system.Couldn't doing this on your own cause more harm than good in the long run?Clair


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I know how frustrating it is suffering from IBS and feeling like the medical profession has let you down in some way by telling you to get on and live with it until they find the answers.However, it is of great concern that people are self-diagnosing and self-treating without the support of a registered medical practitioner.SIBO as I understand is treated with a very specific course of medication and follow up treatments to ensure that only the right bacteria is being re-introduced back into the digestive system.Couldn't doing this on your own cause more harm than good in the long run?Clair


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

> quote:I'm not sure if dose delievered or strain delivered is going to the the main feature. VSL3 has a number of different strains.


Right, so if you don't know what strain will work, logically you should choose the one that delivers the highest dose: VSL3. Don't you agree?


> quote:With PB8 and VSL3 you get a mix of many different species so it is a bit more shotgun than something like Probiotica or Culturelle which contain only a particular strain of probiotic bacteria.


Kmottus, I don't think the shotgun analogy works with probiotics because normal colon flora is made up of something like 400 strains.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

> quote:I'm not sure if dose delievered or strain delivered is going to the the main feature. VSL3 has a number of different strains.


Right, so if you don't know what strain will work, logically you should choose the one that delivers the highest dose: VSL3. Don't you agree?


> quote:With PB8 and VSL3 you get a mix of many different species so it is a bit more shotgun than something like Probiotica or Culturelle which contain only a particular strain of probiotic bacteria.


Kmottus, I don't think the shotgun analogy works with probiotics because normal colon flora is made up of something like 400 strains.


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

bump


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

bump


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Antibiotics usually help me also. For me they don't last though. I have to stay on my diet. You will have to let us know how long the good effect lasts, hopfully permanet.A quote;"SIBO as I understand is treated with a very specific course of medication and follow up treatments to ensure that only the right bacteria is being re-introduced back into the digestive system" I don't think so. its not a specific course of antibiotics at all, three different doctors wanted to give me three different types of antibiotics! and they don't reintroduce any bacteria. I don't really think they have a good idea of what bacteria are good and in fact told me no yogurt, no probiotics, no sugarless gum. In other words no bacteria are good in the small intestine. and as far as the Rome citera, it could just as well diagnose Giardia.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Antibiotics usually help me also. For me they don't last though. I have to stay on my diet. You will have to let us know how long the good effect lasts, hopfully permanet.A quote;"SIBO as I understand is treated with a very specific course of medication and follow up treatments to ensure that only the right bacteria is being re-introduced back into the digestive system" I don't think so. its not a specific course of antibiotics at all, three different doctors wanted to give me three different types of antibiotics! and they don't reintroduce any bacteria. I don't really think they have a good idea of what bacteria are good and in fact told me no yogurt, no probiotics, no sugarless gum. In other words no bacteria are good in the small intestine. and as far as the Rome citera, it could just as well diagnose Giardia.


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

Mark,Don't get your hopes up too high. Chances are it will come back in a couple of months. If you keep taking antibiotics every couple of months, you will eventually develop resistance. I think you should get aggressive in trying to delay or eliminate its return. I think from my experience the way to do this is a two prong approach1. Get on a maintenance pediatric dose of erthromycin at bedtime. This will help flush bacteria out of the small intestine. If you are dealing with SIBO, then this will prolong it from coming back probably four to six months. Then you would only need two or three courses of antibiotics a year. This is more reasonable.2. Get on VSL#3. This will replenish the good bacteria if you are dealing with dysbiosis.If you do not this, I would be shocked if it didn't come back. Either way I'm glad you found success and wish you luck,Pete


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

Mark,Don't get your hopes up too high. Chances are it will come back in a couple of months. If you keep taking antibiotics every couple of months, you will eventually develop resistance. I think you should get aggressive in trying to delay or eliminate its return. I think from my experience the way to do this is a two prong approach1. Get on a maintenance pediatric dose of erthromycin at bedtime. This will help flush bacteria out of the small intestine. If you are dealing with SIBO, then this will prolong it from coming back probably four to six months. Then you would only need two or three courses of antibiotics a year. This is more reasonable.2. Get on VSL#3. This will replenish the good bacteria if you are dealing with dysbiosis.If you do not this, I would be shocked if it didn't come back. Either way I'm glad you found success and wish you luck,Pete


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:and as far as the Rome citera, it could just as well diagnose Giardia


Technically, it shouldn't because I left out that organic causes are supposed to be excluded.


> quote:1. Get on a maintenance pediatric dose of erthromycin at bedtime. This will help flush bacteria out of the small intestine.


What if that is not the problem?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:and as far as the Rome citera, it could just as well diagnose Giardia


Technically, it shouldn't because I left out that organic causes are supposed to be excluded.


> quote:1. Get on a maintenance pediatric dose of erthromycin at bedtime. This will help flush bacteria out of the small intestine.


What if that is not the problem?


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

i refuse to take antibiotics well most of them if im sick adn take them my stomach is screwed up horrible for 2 weeks but theres on that is once a day and it doesnt affect me as much (cefelex? something wtih a c sorry too much meds to keep straight)


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

i refuse to take antibiotics well most of them if im sick adn take them my stomach is screwed up horrible for 2 weeks but theres on that is once a day and it doesnt affect me as much (cefelex? something wtih a c sorry too much meds to keep straight)


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

Blair -In my case, I agree 100%. No bacteria in the small intestine is a good thing. I have been taking Amoxicillin for one week (of my two week supply), and I'm telling you - I am 100% fine. Perfect BMs, my extream gas is gone, dizzyness/nervousness gone, sick in my stomach feeling gone, you name it. I am eating raisin bran with milk each morning, eating burgers, and anything I want - no problems at all. Even beer is fine now - with no problems.I also don't have my normal nightly sinus problems that I almost always had before. I am no longer worried about getting cramps or D, either. I have not had that problem in about two months now. - Mark


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

Blair -In my case, I agree 100%. No bacteria in the small intestine is a good thing. I have been taking Amoxicillin for one week (of my two week supply), and I'm telling you - I am 100% fine. Perfect BMs, my extream gas is gone, dizzyness/nervousness gone, sick in my stomach feeling gone, you name it. I am eating raisin bran with milk each morning, eating burgers, and anything I want - no problems at all. Even beer is fine now - with no problems.I also don't have my normal nightly sinus problems that I almost always had before. I am no longer worried about getting cramps or D, either. I have not had that problem in about two months now. - Mark


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Mark: It's been one month since I started my antibiotics (and two weeks since I finished them) and I'm still feeling much better.I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the SIBO doesn't come back (like so many people here on the BB have said it would).ec


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Mark: It's been one month since I started my antibiotics (and two weeks since I finished them) and I'm still feeling much better.I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the SIBO doesn't come back (like so many people here on the BB have said it would).ec


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

echris -I'm in the same boat as you. I finished all my Amoxicillin this past Wednesday, and still feeling good. Crossing my fingers..- Mark


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

echris -I'm in the same boat as you. I finished all my Amoxicillin this past Wednesday, and still feeling good. Crossing my fingers..- Mark


----------

